# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  need an idea of price for bathrooms in a commercial setting

## ajm

folks, we are doing up the numbers for a new business which will need two bathrooms. can anybody give us an idea what sort of price would be involved in building two bathrooms of four showers, 4 toilets, two basins, and whatever else would be needed. is there a standard dictating the floor space required? we really have no clue in this area so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. 
at this stage, we are looking at leasing a shed on concrete apron with one bathroom and kitchen already. hopefully, the plumbing could be tied into the existing.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> folks, we are doing up the numbers for a new business which will need two bathrooms. can anybody give us an idea what sort of price would be involved in building two bathrooms of four showers, 4 toilets, two basins, and whatever else would be needed. is there a standard dictating the floor space required? we really have no clue in this area so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. 
> at this stage, we are looking at leasing a shed on concrete apron with one bathroom and kitchen already. hopefully, the plumbing could be tied into the existing.

  You may well find that at least one room will be designated PWB (people with disabilities), this means full floor waterproofing, normal wet areas only require flashings around the walls. 
PS you don's say if these are added rooms or new new buildings.

----------


## ajm

g'day mate, should have known you wouldn't leave a man hanging. hadn't thought about PWB, although i can't imagine we would see many people requiring disbility access. you never know though. both rooms would be constructed on the slab in the existing building, so i guess that means added rooms. i know its a very general question and there are probably loads of details that need to be nutted out for a reliable estimate; at this stage of the game we just need some big ugly numbers (and an idea of what makes them up) to populate the costing sectionin the business plan. i thought here would be a great place to start.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The average Bathroom reno is around $15 grand, add an extra 2 showers and ceilings plus door you have close to $36 grand, but this will include the cutting of the slab for drainage or supply of hot and cold water, so closer to 45 Grand minimum. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

